# What brand should I buy!!!!



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

After my last atempt to re-spray a popcorn ceiling I have decided to buy a hopper gun. I have a big job comming up and will be useing it for the job. I saw one for sale at Lowes but was not sure on the quality. What brands are top rated? Any sugestions on what I should buy? I dont mind buying new.
Thanks!


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

graco check craigslist or ebay. graco mark v it does it all


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

dubinpainting said:


> After my last atempt to re-spray a popcorn ceiling I have decided to buy a hopper gun. I have a big job comming up and will be useing it for the job. I saw one for sale at Lowes but was not sure on the quality. What brands are top rated? Any sugestions on what I should buy? I dont mind buying new.
> Thanks!


What happen with spraying? Typically, popcorn needs to be sprayed from at least two directions, and usually three.

Are you talking about a complete texture machine or just the hopper and gun you use with your own compressor?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> What happen with spraying? Typically, popcorn needs to be sprayed from at least two directions, and usually three.
> 
> Are you talking about a complete texture machine or just the hopper and gun you use with your own compressor?


I am not really sure I thought I could do it with just a hopper gun and compressor, mix up my own stuff and call it a day


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I just want the best results so what do u recommend I use.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A hopper gun and an air compressor works fine for spraying popcorn ceilings. After you start doing a lot of them you should consider getting a graco texture machine.
Stay away from the Cobalt brand at lowes They have a poor design using a plastic/rubber sleeve to connect the hopper and the gun, the damn thing pops off in the middle of use no matter how much I tightened it. I bought one when my wal-board gun was messed up. I suffered through the job with it and took it back. 
The wal-board kind from places like HD are a better hopper gun, the hopper and the gun attach direct.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> A hopper gun and an air compressor works fine for spraying popcorn ceilings. After you start doing a lot of them you should consider getting a graco texture machine.
> Stay away from the Cobalt brand at lowes They have a poor design using a plastic/rubber sleeve to connect the hopper and the gun, the damn thing pops off in the middle of use no matter how much I tightened it. I bought one when my wal-board gun was messed up. I suffered through the job with it and took it back.
> The wal-board kind from places like HD are a better hopper gun, the hopper and the gun attach direct.


Thanks man, that's the kind of advice I was looking for!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh.....for some reason I thought you were giving up on repainting popcorn ceilings. That's why the spray from 2 or 3 directions comment.

I've repopcorned plenty of ceilings with a hopper and compressor. I think a dedicated machine would be a better choice if you are going to do more than the occasional ceiling.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Try this one is $ 99 and you can run it with a small compressor (pancake type).
The Texture-Pro 200 Hopper Gun stops air flow when you release the trigger, and drastically reduces the air requirements of the gun. Great textures can be achieved with as little as 2.4CFM @ 90 PSI. Texture-Pro 200 is the *Only Gun That Works with Small Compressors!*.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Try this one is $ 99 and you can run it with a small compressor (pancake type).
> The Texture-Pro 200 Hopper Gun stops air flow when you release the trigger, and drastically reduces the air requirements of the gun. Great textures can be achieved with as little as 2.4CFM @ 90 PSI. Texture-Pro 200 is the *Only Gun That Works with Small Compressors!*.


That is a wal-board gun and is only 70 or 80 bucks at HD.
See how the other one directly attaches and then this one has a stupid flexible connection piece. Garbage IMO


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbup: Sounds goods Sean, Last time i checked HD wasn't even selling the Texture Pro 200. it was some other walboard hopper


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :thumbup: Sounds goods Sean, Last time i checked HD wasn't even selling the Texture Pro 200. it was some other walboard hopper


I might be mistaken but I was in there awhile back and saw what I think is the same gun with the air cut off on the side and red parts like that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I know bLowes used to carry a "spraying mantis" texture gun for about fiddy dollars. I picked up a gun at a local cummings (harbor frieght) for like $20.00 and immediately had to change out the o-rings and lube it up and all.. but it did work. I will never go back now I have a graco rig. Starting out though, get the lil gun like is shown above.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2 the kbolt from lowes and the wal board from HD. Out of the 2 the wal board is my preferred hopper. Personally I can't stand hoppers. Specially doing ceilings.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah, i wouldn't use hoppers on ceilings, unless it was a small one. Why destroy your back?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes HD now sells the texture pro 200 for $ 77.85 :thumbup: I'm gonna have to get me one. Last year in April they didn't have it, The one they used to sell had the air cut off on the bottom like the one on the picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah, i wouldn't use hoppers on ceilings, unless it was a small one. Why destroy your back?


Thats why you pay one of your employees to do it!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> Thats why you pay one of your employees to do it!


:no:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Thats why you pay one of your employees to do it!


you're still wasting money, when an employee does it. Takes longer, and if they have sore backs, the next day you'll lose money in lower productivity from that employee. That cheap hopper gun starts getting pretty expensive.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Kind of wondering why no one has made a hopper to work with a HVLP system . Seems like the air flow would be about right, but all the hose connectors would have to be made to fit.


----------

